# Amazon flex weekly summary



## Hambone (Jun 28, 2016)

I have not received my weekly summary since April 18th. Is anyone still getting that email?


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

I received one on May 4th. Have been getting them regularly. I do logistics.

Last 4 report dates: May 4th, April 27th/18th/12th.
Check spam folder maybe?


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

Still getting them, although the package count was wrong this last week...

g


----------



## miauber1x831 (May 5, 2016)

I've been getting one every week for the past couple months but didn't receive one for this past week for some reason.


----------



## Ryan Do (Apr 17, 2017)

I haven't received one for last week too. And the other one was wrong package count too. Said i picked up 393 packages and delivered just 300. Not sure where did the 93 packages go to.


----------



## Gerardoac1 (May 25, 2016)

how does the ratings work? I have 3 not receive overall , Reliability 93% and Delivery Rating 100%.. Is this bad or good?


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Gerardoac1 said:


> how does the ratings work? I have 3 not receive overall , Reliability 93% and Delivery Rating 100%.. Is this bad or good?


 If you have 3 "delivered not received" on your current summary/report and a 93% reliability rating(which means you miss blocks)........you're not in good shape at all!


----------



## Gerardoac1 (May 25, 2016)

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> If you have 3 "delivered not received" on your current summary/report and a 93% reliability rating(which means you miss blocks)........you're not in good shape at all!


this is from all the blocks ive done I assume. o well!


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Gerardoac1 said:


> this is from all the blocks ive done I assume. o well!


 Not true. If your weekly summary is showing 3 missing packages, it doesn't mean that's all of them. They reset after 20 blocks or 1000 packages, something along those lines. It's also not just the missing packages, they combine those with your reliability rating to get an overall score. Below 98% and you'll be deactivated.

I would be real careful with the next few blocks your work until your missing package count resets to 0.


----------



## Gerardoac1 (May 25, 2016)

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Not true. If your weekly summary is showing 3 missing packages, it doesn't mean that's all of them. They reset after 20 blocks or 1000 packages, something along those lines. It's also not just the missing packages, they combine those with your reliability rating to get an overall score. Below 98% and you'll be deactivated.
> 
> I would be real careful with the next few blocks your work until your missing package count resets to 0.


As you can see the i got 2 different reports. On my weekly its 1 package missing and overall (history) i have 3.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Gerardoac1 said:


> As you can see the i got 2 different reports. On my weekly its 1 package missing and overall (history) i have 3.


 Ok, let me see if I can clear it up for you. You have 3 current missing packages no matter if that is your FULL history or not(that number will clear/reset after 20 blocks or 500/1000 packages. It's the MOST important number). Couple that with 93% reliability and you're one missed block or missing package from deactivation. I'm simply making it clear trying to help. You can take the advice or leave it.

The "1" missing package is from your last 2 blocks.

Here's some proof of the reset.

Here is my May 4th summary:
Dear Delivery Partner,

Here is a summary of your Amazon Flex activity for last week (04/23-04/29) delivering Amazon.com parcels:

• Deliveries: You successfully delivered 44 of the 44 packages you picked up.

• Packages marked delivered but not received by customers: 0

• Packages attempted after 9pm: 0

• Reliability: You made deliveries for 1 of the 1 blocks you scheduled

Here is a summary of your Overall Ratings:

• On Time Delivery Rating: 100%

• Recent delivered not received count: 1

• Reliability Rating: 100%

_______________________________________________

HERE IS MY LATEST SUMMARY:

Here is a summary of your Amazon Flex activity for last week (05/07-05/13) delivering Amazon.com parcels:

• Deliveries: You successfully delivered 162 of the 162 packages you picked up.

• Packages marked delivered but not received by customers: 0

• Packages attempted after 9pm: 0

• Reliability: You made deliveries for 3 of the 3 blocks you scheduled

Here is a summary of your Overall Ratings:

• On Time Delivery Rating: 100%

• Recent delivered not received count: 0

• Reliability Rating: 100%

_____________________________________________

Notice.......the "recent delivered not received count" was reset to 0.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

I always thought reliability rating is simply blocks you dropped late or didn't show up for


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

Yeah that's what it is.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

"Reliability rating" is missed blocks. I don't really know if they lump in blocks forfeited late or not? But a 93% reliability would be at least 2 missed blocks and if I recall 3 missed and you're axed! So you can get deactivated for either one separately or a combined rating from what i've read and understand. Either way.......this driver is close to deactivation as far as I can see.


----------

